# Tinta (paura)



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Mi stresso di brutto ad andare dal parrucchiere, odio farmi toccare i riccioli, odio i loro prodotti pieni di silicone, insomma.
Odio.
Ci vado ogni tre mesi circa per spuntare la chioma e la tinta l'ho sempre fatta a casa.
Anche perchè se no dovrei andare ogni 15 giorni e ci uscirei di testa.
A vent'anni ho cominciato con i capelli bianchi. A 25 ero praticamente tutta bianca.
Genetica. Le donne da parte di genitrice tutte bianche a 30. E quindi tutte bionde. Io giammai.
Bionda?
Chanel presto!







TUMPH!


Ho comprato quindi una tinta nuova.
Sempre sul castano chiaro ma più...come dire. Cioccolatosa.
Invece dei soliti riflessi freddi questa ha toni caldi. Molto caldi.
Stasera la faccio.



paura fifa


p.s. Man mi ha mandato un sms





_Ciao



_:unhappy:


----------



## Innominata (8 Aprile 2013)

Attenta! Una mia amica una volta stava accingendosi a fare una tinta cioccolatosa e contemporaneamente le è arrivato un sms. Le sono venuti riflessi color zucca:unhappy:!


----------



## Alessandra (8 Aprile 2013)

che prodotti usi per tinteggiarti i capelli? c'e' qualcosa di meno aggressivo dei soliti che si trovano in commercio?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

In qualcosa siamo diverse: non ho capelli bianchi


----------



## Spider (8 Aprile 2013)

..ma quanto vi volete bene...!
smack! smach!


----------



## Nameless (9 Aprile 2013)

tebe mi manderesti in mp la marca della tinta? 
Grazie


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Porca miseria.
Sono diventata bicolore.

Che cazzo faccio adesso?
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra;bt7988 ha detto:
			
		

> che prodotti usi per tinteggiarti i capelli? c'e' qualcosa di meno aggressivo dei soliti che si trovano in commercio?


Quando si hanno da coprire il 90% di capelli bianchi non c'è natural che tenga.
Purtroppo.


----------



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2013)

Nameless;bt7993 ha detto:
			
		

> tebe mi manderesti in mp la marca della tinta?
> Grazie


é della garnier ma visto il risultato...si, te la mando appena torno a casa


----------



## Nameless (10 Aprile 2013)

ah niente, pensavo fosse ecobio


----------

